# Nicky



## nickysdad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello. I am a new member to this forum and I thought I would post a picture of my dog Nicky spending a sunny winter afternoon lounging on the bed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

What a cutie! Sure looks comfy on the bed!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwwww how sweet! Juts lieing their on (cough cough) HER bed haha! sweet:smile:


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Very cute. I love the pups that look like little teddy bears!


----------

